# Excellent!



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

A friend sent the following link to us. It is excellent! Grab your coffee and spend 4 minutes watching it. This is great for teachers BUT EVEN BETTER FOR PARENTS!

Scott

Raising Small Souls


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

That is Excellent!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Boy isn't that the truth.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thor


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Scott

Our little boy is our treasure. He can be a handful at times.

But we never let him forget that he is loved, and we encourage and reinforce those areas where he excels.

Parenting is a life long learning experience. And it's wonderful watching that small treasure grow and learn.

Dan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Scott that was really neat

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

for posting this Scott.

Tami


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Scott!!

That was very enjoyable and ain't it the truth.

C-Mac


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> A friend sent the following link to us. It is excellent! Grab your coffee and spend 4 minutes watching it. This is great for teachers BUT EVEN BETTER FOR PARENTS!
> 
> Scott
> 
> Raising Small Souls


I'm drinking beer right now -- not coffee. I'll have to read it tomorrow morning.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thank you for posting that. It makes you understand what makes different children "different"
I signed up for the newsletter and I forwarded it on to my sister who is a teacher and has two little ones. 
Dawn


----------

